# Abitur und PISA - Studie



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Oder beste, muss ich jetzt hier mal erzählen, ne colle Storry.
> Mein super gescheiter Nachbar (Titel: Stolz seiner Mama, Nix gelernt und arbeitet Nix aber weiss alles, Sponsored bei Mama und Oma, Mister ich kleine kleine farbige Lüfter auf den DDR-ram damit der PC schneller ist, Mister hat immer ein stofftaschentuch dabei und hat noch niemals Alkohol getrunken).
> So nen Knaller der Abbi mit 1.x  aber keinerlei Ausbildung hat und meint der Weiss alles. Seine Mama ist ja so Stolz auf ihn *lach*
> 
> Grüsse


Ja, so einen kenn ich auch.
Ich hab Ihm jetzt mal gesagt, dass sein in 13 Jahren ergaunertes Abitur maximal so viel wert sein, wie ein Hauptschulabschluss in den 80ern !

Der kann nicht mal richtig lesen und schreiben, will aber Abitur mit 1.x machen.
Und nachher sind solche Idioten auch noch "Manager" mit 7 Mio im Jahr.

Der kann (man kanns kaum glauben) den Reifenluftdruckprüfer an der Tankstelle nicht bedienen, hat aber in Physik ne 2.



maxi schrieb:


> *Ich hasse ihn !, werd ihn wohl nachts Wasser vor die Haustüre schütten*


Lasse deinem Hass freien Lauf, Luke.. ähhh... maxi !


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2006)

Das Problem ist das so Leute immer irgendwo Vitamin B in der Famile finden. Der ist 34 und kann ansich gar nix, gibt sich aber als Alwissennd.
Irgendwann bekommt der dann über Onkel oder den Stecher von der Oma an die gutbezahlten Managementposten.
Das solche Leute in Firmen viel mehr kaputt machen als bringen ist dabei egal. Was mich auch nervt ist seine Mutter die ihm immer als Vorzeigesohn hinstellt.
Immer wenn ich als lebhaftes fantasievolles Kind früher etwas angestellt habe meinte Sie zu meiner Mutter *Unser Sohn macht so etwas nicht*
Mann der Typ ist 34 und noch nie besoffen, fährt einen  mini Mazda Diesel mit 34 PS und der hatte noch nie ausserhalb seiner InternetWelt eine nackte Frau gesehen. Der geht im Winter nur mit Mütze aus dem Haus weil der arme Bua mit 34 ja krank werden könnte *lach*
Könnte ganzen Tag jetzt über den lästern 

Im Genenzug gibts aber ganz andere die sich richtig hinbhocken.
Der Bruder einer ganz guten Bekannten hat eine sehr grosse Firma mit über 100 Angestellten, selbst kann er keine Kinder bekommen. Ihre Tochter ist 20 und echt ziemlich Clever. Lässt es aber auch ziemlich krachen manchmal. 
Die hat Abi mit 1,x und Quält sich gerade im ersten Semester Elektrotechnik, später soll sie Witschaftsmanagement Studieren.
Haben die In Ferien und für Praktikum immer ordentlich in der Firma schuften lassen. die soll dann später mal die Firma leiten.
Die hats aber auch drauf, aus der wird mal was. Vor allem ist die auch menschlich Top und sie will das von sich aus machen. Auch wenn ihr manchmal absichtlich bissel Steine in den Weg gelegt werden damit sie lernt was Arbeit, Geld und Menschlichkeit ist.

Kommt schon auch viel einfach auf die Erziehung eines Menschen an.


----------



## Werner54 (27 Dezember 2006)

*Rüdiger (38)*

Hallo, 
der Typ treibt hier in Hessen seit Jahren sein Unwesen, Rüdiger (sprich: Rü-die-scher) ist 38, Elektroingenieur und kann seine Schnürsenkel nicht alleine zubinden. Wer ihn findet, darf ihn behalten, Kaffee kochen kann er nämlich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Dezember 2006)

Also ich kenn da auch noch den von Badesalz: "Mein Sohn, du bist jetzt 42 Jahre und Elektroingenieur ..."


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Ihre Tochter ist 20 und echt ziemlich Clever. Lässt es aber auch ziemlich krachen manchmal.
> Die hat Abi mit 1,x und Quält sich gerade im ersten Semester Elektrotechnik, später soll sie Witschaftsmanagement Studieren.
> Haben die In Ferien und für Praktikum immer ordentlich in der Firma schuften lassen. die soll dann später mal die Firma leiten.
> Die hats aber auch drauf, aus der wird mal was. Vor allem ist die auch menschlich Top und sie will das von sich aus machen. Auch wenn ihr manchmal absichtlich bissel Steine in den Weg gelegt werden damit sie lernt was Arbeit, Geld und Menschlichkeit ist.


 
wie sieht die prinzessin aus?
hast du mir die nummer von der?
wollte eigentlich nie heiraten, aber wenn das so ist...


----------



## nade (27 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Also ich kenn da auch noch den von Badesalz: "Mein Sohn, du bist jetzt 42 Jahre und Elektroingenieur ..."


*weschgröööhhll* Ja so eine Backpfeife hatte ich als BWL-Studentche und Y-Tourer. Halbes Jahr nichts für die Prüfung wichtiges gemacht, 2 Wochen vorher über andere Kurse (Techniker, vorrangegangene Meisterkurse, Teilzeitler) das "Material" bekommen mit den Worten: Wiee was dasn... der Quatsch wird garnicht gebraucht).
Der Held vom Erdberfeld, der Erfinder des Begriffes Doseklatscher und der arme Kerl dem ein Elektriker angeblich seine echten Bretonischen Fliesen zertrümmert hat obwohl beim Nachbarn laut seiner Aussage die Steckdosen gesetzt werden sollten. 
Und wenn schon dabei mein Cousing ist auch so einer von Beruf Sohn, nur es rheinlandpfälzische Fachabi gepackt... von allem Ahnung haben wollen aber 3 Lehrstellen unter dem Vorwand gemobbt worden zu sein nach einem Jahr abgebrochen. Leute die zu nichts zu Gebrauchen sind leiten nacher So die großen Konzerne, entlassen Arbeiter und fahren die Firma in den Ruin. Das bösartige dran ist ja dann noch das sie mit blauem Auge davon kommen nicht für den Schaden aufkommen müssen und am Tag danach schon in der nächsten Firma hocken um an die Wand zu fahren.
Solange mit der PIS(S)ER-Studie nur verglichen wird aber nichts geändert werden weiterhin die die wollen auf kosten der Verwöhnten auf der Strecke bleiben.
Was sagt so gesehen schon ein Notendurchschnitt aus? Heißt das immer das einer der mit 1 Theorie 1 Praxis durch die Prüfungen kommt such bei seiner Arbeit ebenso gut ist?
Wie eine Ablaufsteuerung von einem zum nächsten ohne Quersprünge ist halt immernoch was anderes als wie Flexiebel auf Gegebenheiten reagieren zu können. Schade nur das es Leute gibt die die besten Noten durch Lernen bis zum Umfallen erlangen, aber wenns von der Theorie zur Realität kommt passen müssen, weil trotz guten theoretischen Kenntnissen die Praxis anders aussieht und sie überfordert.


----------



## zotos (27 Dezember 2006)

nade schrieb:


> ... nur es rheinlandpfälzische Fachabi gepackt...


nade Aufpassen! Sonst komme ich rüber und gebe Dir Nachhilfe.


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2006)

Aber ich find, ein depperter Manager ist immer noch ungefährlicher (rein gefährdungstechnisch) als ein völlig unbedarfter Elektriker, der Trafos falsch rum anschließt und eine 24V-SPS an die Steckdose hängt . 

Ich wißt doch, "Kein Saft drauf" waren die letzen Worte des Elektikers.


----------



## nade (27 Dezember 2006)

*Und Humor ist...... wenn man trotzdem Lacht *

zotos in was Nachhilfe geben?  In was den?
Ralle jahh aber dann lieber die Dunkelblauen gegen rote Leitungen tauschen und die roten Leitungen gegen Grün-gelbe. 
Auch nett anzusehen sind Drehstromleitungen auf der einen Seite richtig und auf der anderen Seite auf L1- grüngelb auf L2- blau auf L3- braun und N- schwarz auf PE nach alter Farbgebung auch schwarz oder grau.^^

Und ralle was auch schön kommt sind 230V auf die Eingangskarte legen. Gibt dann halt Rauchzeichen. 
Und NEIN die Sauerei oder auch grob Fahrlässigkeit habe ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2006)

@nade

War auch nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern ganz allgemeines Erfahrungsgut.

Eingangskarten falschrum anschließen, kenne ich, aber noch 2x austauschen um dann mitzukriegen, die gehen immer noch kaputt , das war dann hart. 

Übrigens auch Böse: 24V-Draht auf einer Seite oben im SS abklemmen, der fällt nach unten, kommt im Bogen weiter unten an und trifft auf die Phase an einem MSS. Ich glaube es waren 30.000,- DM.

Aber immerhin, nur wer arbeitet macht auch Fehler, insofern können sich viele Politiker und Manager rühmen, sie hätten nie etwas vergeigt.


----------



## zotos (27 Dezember 2006)

nade schrieb:


> nach alter Farbgebung



Bei aller Nachbarschaftlicher Feindschaft. Saarländer kennen sich mit alter Farbgebung aus die haben so oft die Nationalität (und Normungen) gewechselt das dort schon alles mal Mode (Norm) war.

Ein nettes Völkchen die Saarländer und immer hin sind genau 1,2726795861867987760454611685852% aller Einwohner von Deutschland, Einwohner des Saarlands (Stand März 2006). 

Zum Glück gibt es bei Bundesländern keine 5% Hürde


----------



## nade (27 Dezember 2006)

Nein ralle habs auch nicht persönlich genommen, sondern als das was du meintest, als Erfahrungen der Arbeitenden. Ja Politiker und Manager die kann man nie wegen einem Schraubenschlüssel auf 2 Phasen verantwortlich machen, weil die meist garnicht wissen was das "Stück" Metall eigentlich ist.
Also bin auch kein Unschuldslamm auch schon das ein oder andere Zerstört... Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht... Und es werden keine halben Sachen gemacht, also bissi kaputt gibts nicht... entweder ganz oder garnicht.:twisted: 
zotos es war auch in keinster weise abwertend richtung RLP gemeint, nur mit so einem Abi machen wie der "König der Welt", was er nunmal macht, ist eigentlich gemeint... sorry falscher Synthax erwischt.
Wo genau ist zotos in RLP zu finden? 
Mein genauerer "Standort befindet sich auf ca 500-1000m zu Fa Wagner.(Luftlinie)
Und zu 5%Hürde... kein problem... dann braucht ihr bald nicht nach Lux tanken zu fahrn dann gehts auch ins Saarland. 
Trotz der ganzen "liebheiten" würde auf beider Landesgrenzenseit etwas fehlen wenns nicht so währe.


----------



## Question_mark (27 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich find, ein depperter Manager ist immer noch ungefährlicher (rein gefährdungstechnisch) als ein völlig unbedarfter Elektriker, der Trafos falsch rum anschließt und eine 24V-SPS an die Steckdose hängt .



Da bin ich dann aber ganz anderer Ansicht. Der Elektriker, der mal versehentlich durch 230V Einspeisung an der 24V-SPS die SPS in die ewigen Jagdgründe schickt, verursacht einen relativ geringen Sachschaden, den man verkraften kann (Ausser jemand hat unseren Waldy engagiert, da wird es wahrscheinlich etwas teurer und verkohlte Maschinenbediener bleiben auf der Strecke...).
Den Schaden, der durch depperte Möchtegern Manager im Stile von "International school of business" (Ist eigentlich ein psychologischer Aufbaukurs zum Fördern des Selbstbewusstseins von bereits in der Vorschule gescheiterten "Klaus-Dieter"'n) ist aber durch deren Ahnungslosigkeit und gegenseitige Protektion dieser Gattung nicht zu überbieten. Ein eigentlich armseliges Würstchen entscheidet über tausende von Arbeitnehmern, deren Familien und weitere Zukunft. Hinterzieht dem Staat und damit auch uns Steuern für Milliardengewinne. Die Gewinne hier werden in Verluste umgerechnet (dafür gibt es dann ertragreiche Steuererstattungen in Deutschland und natürlich EU-Subventionen), der Gewinn verliert sich sehr kurzfristig im globalen Netz des Konzerns und wird dann letztendlich auf den Cayman Islands oder sonstwo auf der Welt steuerfrei abgeschöpft. Was letztendlich allen den Hals brechen wird, ist die Situation, in die sich die selbsternannten "Global players" ( allerdings nicht ohne Zugzwang durch internationale Konkurrenz) selbst gebracht haben : Die durch das Auftreten am US-Aktienmarkt erforderliche Bilanzierung im 3-Monats-Rhythmus.
Dies verbietet für jeden Konzern eine langfristige Geschäftsplanung, das eigentlich früher vorhandene, langfristige Denken der Patriachen im Familienunternehmen für das Wohl der Firma und Mitarbeiter (sowie deren Familien) auf lange Zeit bleibt nun mal auf der Strecke. Der geistige und unternehmerische Horizont der Führungsebene der global agierenden Unternehmen hat sich auf diesen einen 3-Monatszyklus eingependelt. Die Skrupellosigkeit der heutigen Managerwürstchen wird eigentlich auch durch diesen Zyklus bestimmt : Der heisst also Mitarbeiter entsorgen wirkt gut auf den Aktienkurs, schnell soviel wie möglich auf dass eigene Bankkonto umleiten, denn wenn am Aktienmarkt ein Konzern feindlich übernommen wird, ist es aus mit den eigenen Pfründen. Also schnell die Taschen vollgestopft, solange es noch geht...
Die Herren Feldmann, Ronny Winter und vielleicht auch bald Herr Kleinholz sind vorher bestens versorgt und haben sich durch Ihre bisherige Tätigkeit natürlich wärmstens für eine lukrative Tätigkeit in weiteren Aufsichtsräten qualifiziert. Die Namen habe ich jetzt mal leicht verändert, (um unserem Markus etwas Arbeit zu ersparen...).
Wobei anscheinend hier gilt, je grösser der angerichtete Schaden --> desto höher die Abfindung, nur damit man die dusselige Tröte schnell vom Hals hat. Der deutsche Steuerzahler wird das schon richten.
So, jetzt ist es wieder gut, langsam herunterfahren...

Gruss an Euch von

Question_mark


PS : Ich glaube fast, ich bin dann doch wieder OFF-Topic geworden, aber das musste einfach mal geschrieben werden


----------



## Question_mark (27 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> 1,2726795861867987760454611685852% aller Einwohner von Deutschland, Einwohner des Saarlands



Also ein Anteil, den man durchaus übersehen kann, oder   

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

[QUOTE="werner54]darf ihn behalten, Kaffee kochen kann er nämlich.[/QUOTE]

Na Werner, Kaffekochen reicht doch heutzutage für viele leitende Positionen in der Industrie. Der Begriff Frühstücksingenieur ist noch etwas älter als ich, und das muss erst mal jemand überbieten....

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,
QM umreisst das Thema recht genau, nur der kurze Profit zählt. Meine Erfahrung dazu: irgendwelche Verwandte, Studienkollegen usw.. werden in den Firmen installiert, ob gut oder schlecht, egal, können den größten Mist verzapfen, ist immer richtig, einer deckt den anderen, der Betriebsrat sieht tatenlos zu ( obwohl die große Macht haben, da einzugreifen).
Bestes Beispiel ist Firma Grohe...von Heuschrecken übernommen.
Tja, der Ing. mit Lehre und Verstand scheint ausgedient zu haben


----------



## maxi (28 Dezember 2006)

Ein Ingenieuer und ein Meister nehmen an einem psychologischen Experiment teil. Zuerst wird der Ingenieur auf einen Stuhl in einem großen, leeren Raum gesetzt. Man stellt ein Bett mit einer wunderschönen, nackten Frau in die gegenüberligende Ecke, und der Psychologe erklärt dem Ingenieur. "Es ist Dir nicht erlaubt Dich von diesem Stuhl zu erheben. Alle fünf Minuten werde ich wieder kommen und die Entfernung zwischen diesem Bett und Deinem Stuhl halbieren." Der Ingenier starrt den Psychologen mit entsetztem Gesicht an. "Es ist ja wohl klar, daß ich das Bett nie erreichen werde. Das werde ich mir sicher nicht antun." Er steht auf und sucht das Weite. Nachdem der Psychologe ein paar Notizen in seine Akten gemacht hat, holt er den Meister und erklärt diesem die Situation. Sofort strahlt dieser über das ganze Gesicht und setzt sich freudig auf den Stuhl. Verwundert fragt ihn der Psychologe "Ist Dir nicht klar, daß Du das Bett nie erreichen wirst?" Der Meister lächelt und erwidert "Natürlich, aber ich werde nahe genug für alle praktischen Dinge kommen."


----------



## maxi (28 Dezember 2006)

Man soll schon C-Control Hobbyprogrammierer gesehen haben, die im Aufzug die drei drücken, wenn sie in den vierten Stock wollen...


----------



## maxi (28 Dezember 2006)

Ein Mathe-Leistungskursler, von Beruf Sohn und als Nebenjob Enkel, wandert durch den Wald. Plötzlich klopft ein Frosch an sein Bein: "He, Du, ich bin eine verzauberte Prinzessin, wenn Du mich küßt, bin ich erlöst!"
Der Mathe-Leistungskursler hebt den Frosch auf und steckt ihn in die Hemdtasche. Darauf klopft der Frosch erneut: "He, ich bin eine verzauberte Prinzessin, wenn Du mich erlöst, dann werden wir heiraten und glücklich!"
Der Mathe-Leistungskursler sieht sich nur den Frosch an und macht gar nichts. Darauf der Frosch: "Ich bin wirklich eine verzauberte Prinzessin und wenn Du mich küßt, dann müssen wir nicht heiraten, aber ich verspreche Dir Gold und Edelsteine."
Darauf der Mathe-Leistungskursler: "Och weißt Du, ich bin Strber und mit Frauen hab ich nicht viel am Hut, aber einen sprechenden Frosch find' ich klasse!"


----------



## Ralle (28 Dezember 2006)

@qm

Ich sprach ja deshalb auch extra von *gefärdungstechnisch,* nicht von den Auswirkungen sonst. Eines ist doch klar, da Manager an viel exponierteren Stellen am Hebel sind, sind auch die Wirkungen ganz anders, um nicht zu sagen katastrophal. Es sei denn, jemand legt das gesamte Stromnetz still und das wird dann wohl kein Betriebselektriker schaffen , hoffe ich mal.


----------



## maxi (28 Dezember 2006)

Das schaffst du schon wenn du weisst wie es geht.
Umspannwerk hast schnell auf Störung.

Was micht nervt das es die Fehler der sogennaten selbsterhobenen Manager (Meien jetzt nicht die Guten, mein Cheff ist zum beispiel ein sehr guter) mit Kavaliersdelikt davon kommen.
Das sollte teils als Straftat geahndet werden und ihnen ein weiteres Führen von Arbeitskräften generell untersagt werden.
Dann peilen auch die mal das sie ein Organ einer Firma sind und nicht die Firma für ihr ego oder Geldorgan da ist.

Ich währ für Prügelstrafe!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Dezember 2006)

Und was sollte dann für die Politiker eingeführt werden?


----------



## Markus (28 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und was sollte dann für die Politiker eingeführt werden?


 
naja einen telefonhörer kann man aufhängen wenn man sich verwählt hat...


----------



## nade (28 Dezember 2006)

Oh mei Maxi. Da haste wieder die Aufheiterung gebracht.^^
Und Markus ich währe denn aber ehr das die die Luft anhalten bis sie Umfallen, weil es muß doch gespart werden und so ein Strick kostet ja nun mal und nur einen ist nicht "zeitoptimierend" und mehrere Stricke ist zu "kostenintensiv" :twisted:

Ich vergas von wegen Betriebselektriker ... Wenn der Elektriker will stehen alle Räder still... Licht ist aus ab nach Haus^^


----------



## Question_mark (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ralle,



> @qm
> 
> Ich sprach ja deshalb auch extra von gefärdungstechnisch, nicht von den Auswirkungen sonst.



Ja, ich hab das schon gelesen und verstanden, aber absichtlich ignoriert.
Ich wollte mich doch etwas aufregen und Off-topic werden...  :s1: 
Und jetzt musst Du mir noch die Nummer versauen   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann peilen auch die mal das sie ein Organ einer Firma sind



Jo, aber was für ein Organ ? Geschlechtsorgan, Riechorgan, Verdauungsorgan oder was ??? 
Bei den meisten dürfte es sich wohl um das rückwärtige, unterhalb der Körpermitte von der Natur vorgesehene Organ zur Ausscheidung von Verdauungsrückständen handeln   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (28 Dezember 2006)

@qm

Das ist dich ein Muskel. In diesem Fall hat der dann garantiert Muskelschwäche, na Prost Mahlzeit für alle Mitarbeiter.

Wie hieß die Frau bei Monty Python, Incontinentia?

http://www.textlog.de/15027.html


----------



## Question_mark (28 Dezember 2006)

*Ja welches Organ denn nun ???*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dich ein Muskel.



Achso, der Verdaungstrakt ist ein Muskel und kein Ausscheidungsorgan ???
Dann sind die von mir beschriebenen Führungskräfte wie zum Beispiel bei BenjaminX in Camp-Lintaway wohl doch nur die Geschlechtsorgane solcher Firmen. Die haben Ihre ehemaligen Mitarbeiter nämlich ganz schön gef...t. 
Danke für Deine Korrektur, nahezu eine Steilvorlage für mein Lästermaul...   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> BenjaminX in Camp-Lintaway



NB., ich habe das absichtlich verfremdet, aber ein zweistelliger IQ sollte reichen, oder ???  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Dezember 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2stellig schon, aber es reicht nciht...  
BenQ ?


----------



## nade (29 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> 2stellig schon, aber es reicht nciht...
> BenQ ?



Och hat doch gereicht... den Managern die da noch Geld hinterher geschenkt haben, haben doch ihre Knete auf der "hohen Kante".
Und wenns wirklich so ist wie heute gelesen und sich ernsthafte Käufer für die Handysparte gefunden haben kommen eben diese doch mit einem blauen Auge davon und brauchen nicht das "Ticket nach Brasilien" zu buchen.


----------



## MW (29 Dezember 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber ich find, ein depperter Manager ist immer noch ungefährlicher (rein gefährdungstechnisch) als ein völlig unbedarfter Elektriker, der Trafos falsch rum anschließt und eine 24V-SPS an die Steckdose hängt .
> 
> Ich wißt doch, "Kein Saft drauf" waren die letzen Worte des Elektikers.


 

Ging der Spruch nicht so:

"Die letzten worte des Elektrikers waren: Was´n das für nen Kabel ???"

Das mit den 24V kenne ich auch, ich war mal der meinung auf einem Kabel
seien nur 24V, nachdem ich etwas rumgezittert habe, hab ich dan doch mal nachgemessen ----> waren dann wohl doch 230V  

Da ging mir sprichwörtlich nen Licht auf :-D :sm5:


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

Das beste ist diese Vögel sind auch noch stolz auf sich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Dezember 2006)

MW schrieb:


> Das mit den 24V kenne ich auch, ich war mal der meinung auf einem Kabel
> seien nur 24V, nachdem ich etwas rumgezittert habe, hab ich dan doch mal nachgemessen ----> waren dann wohl doch 230V
> 
> Da ging mir sprichwörtlich nen Licht auf :-D :sm5:


Aber den Unterschied merkt man dann auch sofort


----------



## nade (29 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Das beste ist diese Vögel sind auch noch stolz auf sich.



Ja stolz drauf eine Firma ruiniert zu haben incl. den Arbeitsplätzen vernichtet zu haben und dann ersteinmal eine dicke Abfindung und schon trotz schlechter Arbeit die nächste Stelle schon in der Tasche.
Oder marke Ackermann und co Jahrelang einen Prozess am Hintern aber schon mit dem Wissen das das ohne Konsequenzen bleibt.



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber den Unterschied merkt man dann auch sofort


Ja und man ist dann auch gleich wach.


----------



## MW (29 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Das beste ist diese Vögel sind auch noch stolz auf sich.


 

Was soll das denn Bedeuten, meinst du mich damit oder was:twisted: ????


Ich würde mal behaupten das fast jeder Elektrotechnisch begabte (mehr oder weniger) schon mal eine gefeuert bekommen hat oder???
Ausser die Leute die der Meinung sind sie sind schlauer als alle anderen, die würden sowas nie zugeben!!!!

ODER SIE SIND MANAGER (obwohl wahrscheinlich keiner von denen je ein kabel gesehen hat)


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

Ich habe die Siemens super MANAGER gemeint.


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

nade schrieb:


> Ja stolz drauf eine Firma ruiniert zu haben incl. den Arbeitsplätzen vernichtet zu haben und dann ersteinmal eine dicke Abfindung und schon trotz schlechter Arbeit die nächste Stelle schon in der Tasche.
> Oder marke Ackermann und co Jahrelang einen Prozess am Hintern aber schon mit dem Wissen das das ohne Konsequenzen bleibt.
> 
> 
> Ja und man ist dann auch gleich wach.



@MW: Der Kollege nade hat es gleich verstanden.


----------



## MW (29 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> @MW: Der Kollege nade hat es gleich verstanden.


 

Ja, Ich glaub bei mir stand da grad einer aufn Schlauch


----------



## nade (29 Dezember 2006)

Also wer sich Elektriker schimpft und nicht mindestens einmal eine gezeckt gekriegt hat ist eindeutig nicht weiter gekommen, als wie Neubau schlitzen "Dreck" weg machen Schalterdosen setzen und Leitung verlegen.
Das doch einfach immer wieder spannend unter Spannung zu arbeiten... Wem sein Seitenschneider nicht ein Brandloch hat, hat wohl nie wirklich was gemacht, oder dem Kollegen seinen dazu benutzt Abschaltend die Leitung zu kürzen. 
Ne Spaß bei Seite. Hab eine Kabelschere und 2 Seitenschneider aufm gewissen.
Der erste Seitenschneider hielt 4 Jahre und war gut zum Abisolieren oder fragliche Leitungen zu trennen. Ganz nach dem motto... Strom drauf? mhm?!?! Schnipp*bum*... nöh jetzt nichtmehr.:twisted: 
Der 2. hat Lücken im Gebiss und die Kabelschere hatte ihre bekommen bei einem 4*6mm² das "eigentlich" nichtmehr in Betrieb sein sollte... 
Währs doch auch mal eine Hall of "zerstört" Fame.^^
Ausgeschlossen sind Sicherungen, Bohrer bis 10mm, und sonstigem "Kleinkram" der am laufenden Meter beim damit Arbeiten hops geht.
Wer nichts arbeitet kann auch nichts kaputt machen. Ok Manager und Politiker Ausgeschlossen.^^


----------



## Bitpopler (2 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @nade
> 
> War auch nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern ganz allgemeines Erfahrungsgut.
> 
> ...



moin,

hier hat letztens ein Elektriker einer Fremdfirma in einem SS eine Ader nachgezogen (24 Volt). Schlau wie er war hatte er die an einem Ende aber schon angeschlossen.....dann ist ihm die Leitung wohl weggefallen und auf L1 *fg*.

Schaden etwa 50.000 Euro.

mfg


----------

